# Redcliffe 3rd March



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

G'day all,

I will be launching at Redcliffe around 6.30am. Wind forceast are very favorable (at this stage). Tide is 2.34 @ 0923

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

phoenix give Queens beach a go.Lots of rubble and grass weed.

Hope to be there at day break.

Cheers Tez.


----------

